# Default text colour issues



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 18, 2005)

Art historians will tell you that when Kazimir Malevich painted his famous "White Square on White Background," he realised he couldn't develop his Suprematist ideas any further.

But enough of that for now. When I attempted to respond to a post today, the quoted text showed up white in my Reply field. Apparently this is because the poster used coloured text. In an endeavour to read it (white on white is a bit of a challenge), I was obliged to change the font colour to Black. This, evidently, is different from the default colour, because my replies appear in black text--and black text on green is only slightly easier on the eyes than white-on-white. How shall I remedy the problem?


----------



## Confusticated (May 18, 2005)

Unless there is something I don't know about, there are only two ways to get around this, both manually, and both probably already entered your mind.

Instead of changing to black (Which is even worse on red than on green) Just remove all of the color tags from within the quote.

It is probably easier to just cut and paste from her post than to use the QUOTE button that automaticallu quotes the text formatted like it is in the original post.

We have so many backgrounds to choose from now that very few colors can been seen decent on all of them.

Certain shades of gold used to work on all of them, but I think there is a color scheme out now that doesn't like it.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 18, 2005)

I was cutting and pasting rather than using the QUOTE function . . . but I'll take your advice re: colour tags nonetheless.

Thanks


----------



## Confusticated (May 18, 2005)

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> I was cutting and pasting rather than using the QUOTE function...



I forgot about that. It doesn't happen to those of us who are using the _Standard Editor_ instead of the _Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing_.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 18, 2005)

Nóm said:


> I forgot about that. It doesn't happen to those of us who are using the _Standard Editor_ instead of the _Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing_.



Maybe I should go back to using the Standard Editor.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 18, 2005)

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> Maybe I should go back to using the Standard Editor.



Just remove the tagging, AND, request the poster to refrain from using colored text. Usually they simply haven't given thought to the fact that different posters may be using skins of various colors (many don't know about the skin choices at all, or even what I'm talking about here) which make certain text colors hard to read or even invisible. So the best thing is for all posters to use default text, and rarely if ever use colored text.

Barley


----------



## Beorn (May 18, 2005)

None of the above.

In the advanced WYSIWYG editor, there's a little button with two As and an X through it next to the font name. Highlight all the text in the reply box (you can click in it then press Ctrl+A), then click that button, and it'll remove all formatting.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 19, 2005)

Beorn said:


> None of the above.
> 
> In the advanced WYSIWYG editor, there's a little button with two As and an X through it next to the font name. Highlight all the text in the reply box (you can click in it then press Ctrl+A), then click that button, and it'll remove all formatting.



That's what I ended up doing, Beorn: thanks.


----------



## Confusticated (May 19, 2005)

Beorn said:


> None of the above.



I knew I shouldn't have answered.


----------

